# cappings and more for mead making



## ChuckReburn

We make 10 - 15 gallons of mead from our cappings wash after extracting, it needs to be diluted to get to an acceptable SG. I don't believe the pollen in the wash water provides any significant nutrition so I just follow whatever recipe I'm using. We don't mess around with less than 5 gallon batches. 

Anything honey stuck in the drawn comb gets set out for the bees to clean. As you scraped old dark comb down to the foundation, you are likely to get some of the flavor of the "whole hive." With that much already diluted and the potential for some off flavors, I'd be tempted to put together a large batch of JAOM (Joe's Ancient Orange Mead), possibly using an alternative yeast. And I'd do it pretty fast before a wild ferment gets going strong.


----------



## Gillie-Girls

I did treat the must with several campden tablets right after washing the honey out of the wax.
Using Lalvin D-47 as my yeast, for both.


----------

